# Palm (or Treo) software



## Richard King (Jul 22, 2006)

What software have you found most valuable? 
Spiritually? Like an ESV download
or just useful in terms of life hassle management etc.
Don't hesitate to clue me in on any freeware.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 23, 2006)

On my Treo:
1Gb sd card
Real Player
SplashMoney: Financial organization/ Checkbook registry
BackupBuddy
Lipincott Manual
Epocrates; Like a Physicians Desk Reference for all medicines
Volume Care
Mobile DDx
Docs to go: The WCF, Institutes of Christian Religion by Calvin (to name a few)
FilePC2PDA
Ereader
Diddle Bug
DEPreader dictionary
Olive Tree Bible prog


----------



## Richard King (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks. I had a lot of stuff on my Palm TX and my first Treo 600 that didn't seem to transfer to my new Treo 650. I don't know if it is because of the later version or what. I don't have the digital Bible anymore that I had. Maybe I will try the Olive Tree stuff. I also think Diddle Bug would work well for me.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 24, 2006)

I did find this interesting little goldmine:

http://www.geocities.com/pcapalmguy/links.htm


----------



## CDM (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> I did find this interesting little goldmine:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/pcapalmguy/links.htm



SWEET!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 17, 2006)

I just purchased a Palm Treo 650 through Cingular Wireless the other day. I have downloaded Olive Tree and some free programs, but I'd like to find some other cool/necessary resources.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 17, 2006)

Ofcourse digging through these sites takes time but there is some cool stuff. 

http://www.treonauts.com/index.php

http://www.pdalive.com/forums/index.php?s=


I have added a free soundrecorder that makes a neat "note to self" message that I can dictate and check later.
I have downloaded a FREE violin tuner program, banjo chord charts, Homer Simpson quotes, and an awesome metronome program that turns the Treo into a great metronome. When I have a little more time I will pass the locations on. I just don't remember where I got what of the free stuff.

I also like shoutcast...you can actually have computer radio with TONS of choices coming straight to your Treo IF you have the plan that allows that kind of usage of the WWW. I personally would love to have it on the phone but I have a 2gig card with plenty of awesome music of my own choosing and I use 
http://www.shoutcast.com/
at my desk computer just to listen to all the many many options.

And I have looked at a lot of chess programs for PDA and like Chessgenius the best ...but it aint free. A temporary download of several games is though.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 17, 2006)

The best Treo site is:

http://www.mytreo.net


----------

